# Henry is gone, our thoughts turn to a puppy



## KWenger (Nov 15, 2013)

We lost our beloved Henry on Christmas Day. He was diagnosed with hemangiosarcoma exactly 42 days before he died. The end came more suddenly than we expected, but we were with him, holding his paws when the euthenasia drugs were administered and he passed peacefully. Henry was age 8 years, 4 months. 
Our grief is raw and intense now, but we know we want (NEED!) a puppy fairly soon, and it will almost certainly be a golden. The prevalence of cancer in the breed is terrifying.....and seems to be getting worse. Our vet has been in practice for 31 years and she told us that years ago 13 year old....or older goldens were common. Now she rarely sees one over age 10. And they mostly ALL succumb to cancer. A recent study of cancer in goldens that was done at the University of California, Davis suggested that 70% of all goldens will die from cancer with lymphoma being slightly more common in England and hemangiosarcoma a bit more common in the US. Henry was the 2nd golden we've lost to cancer (Lucy died at 11 1/2 from lymphoma) but we are STILL planning to get another one. Are we crazy? Maybe.....but once a golden retriever comes into your life you just can't imagine having any other breed. Right? The above study said that some breeders were going to attempt to breed cancer "out" of the breed. Does anyone out there know of any such breeding programs? We love the breeder from whom we adopted Lucy and Henry, but would consider getting a new puppy from another source if we felt we could somehow increase our chances of getting a dog less prone to dying at a young age from cancer. I would happily pay ANY price and would consider getting a pup from a foreign country if necessary. We don't have kids and our dogs are truly like children to us. I am praying that our next golden will live a longer life and even though I realize there are no guarantees, I think it prudent to at least do some research in an attempt to find the healthiest puppy available.......one that MIGHT have a better chance of not succumbing to a horrible cancer. Any advice or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry about Henry, they take such a big part of our heart with them. 

I don't know anything about lines that are breeding cancer out, but when you talk with breeders ask for information about life span of their past dogs, you can increase your chances with a line of dogs that have longevity in their background.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 

I'll be bringing home my first GR pup in a few weeks and I have to admit that the idea of him getting cancer at some point terrifies me. I think any reputable breeder will do what he or she can to ensure the health of their dogs, but no breeder is capable of breeding cancer out of their lines entirely. There are still a lot of questions as to the heritability of cancer in the breed in the first place. Perhaps some others will chime in with something more useful, but all I can say for myself is that I went to great lengths to find a pup from a litter with generations of health clearances and minimal cancer in the lines and I'll be getting insurance for the first time on my puppy too. That's brought me some peace of mind.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.

What I can tell you is goldens can live a long time - I know goldens who are 16 and older. Look at the pedigrees on K9 Data and research longevity and cause of death.

I lost my King of cancer at 14.5 years, my Rowdy died of surgical complications following LP tie back surgery at 12.5, my Casey will be 13 in March. Goldens do not have to die young of cancer, but once they become geriatric (in their teens) their chances of cancer increase - they will die of something and cancer seems common. 

A lot of research is pointing towards environmental causes, so heredity does not tell the whole story.

Good luck in your search


----------



## Barkr (Dec 23, 2011)

'Tis better to have loved and lost than never to have loved at all.
Alfred Lord Tennyson 

_Your not crazy at all, so sorry for the loss of your Henry._ ​


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry you lost yet another to cancer, I have lost two goldens to cancer, one was not quite 9 ,the other 12 years 5 months, I think we keep going back to goldens, because they are so special.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

I'm sorry for your loss. Cancer is an evil presence, that's for sure. 
I stay pretty 'in the loop' and haven't heard anyone say that they knew how to breed out cancer, most I can imagine is that some lines may have a predisposition to getting some cancers, but their environment either prevents it or allows it. 
I would agree with previous posters that you should inquire as to the longevity behind any litters you are looking at, and also do your own research looking at siblings, etc on k9data. Enroll your new puppy in the Morris study. And no, you are not at all crazy! It is a testament to your previous dogs' wonderfulness that you would want another Golden.
* there is a study for healthy 6-8 YO Goldens- will start a new thread on general discussion forum- here's the link: http://www.vet.upenn.edu/research/centers-initiatives/canine-cancer-studies


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of Henry. I do know how you feel, I lost three goldens to hemangiosarcoma now, all at different ages, the youngest a 5 1/2 years old, the oldest at 12 1/2 years old and my Toby in March, he had just turned 10 years old. 

In September I decided to seriously pick up my puppy search and I am actually bringing my new golden puppy home in two weeks from today. 
I researched a lot of breeders in our area and much further away and I found a very reputable breeder that has longevity in her lines, besides all four health clearances of course. I am trying to stack the odds in our favor but of course, nobody can predict cancer and all we can do is do the best we can for our furbabies and love them most of all.

Good luck on your search, the forum has a lot of good information and a lot of helpful members


----------



## KWenger (Nov 15, 2013)

Sunrise, those ages are very encouraging. Did King, Rowdy and Casey come from the same breeder or the same line of goldens? If so I would love to have contact information. Thanks!


----------



## KWenger (Nov 15, 2013)

cgriffin, would you mind sharing contact information for the breeder you mentioned with longevity and good health in her lines? Thank you, Keith


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Im so sorry for your loss of Henry. Many on this forum including myself have lived threw what you have. Because of my Katie dying from cancer at nine I started looking at a new breeder. Ended up with Asoros out of northern michigan. Their longevity looked pretty good to me, had a long talk with them about why I was switching breeders. Doesn't mean it won't happen again but you need to find a breeder that is trying to breed with lines that live longer than ten years old and has very few deaths from cancer. Its a hard thing to do and we never know the outcome until many years later. 

Best of Luck.

Mike, Abby and Ms Lilly.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

KWenger said:


> cgriffin, would you mind sharing contact information for the breeder you mentioned with longevity and good health in her lines? Thank you, Keith


No you aren't crazy for loving a golden and wanting another. I have never lost a golden to cancer, but I would imagine it to be excruciatingly hard. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Sent you a PM, Keith.


----------



## Eowyn (Aug 29, 2013)

If you use Chemlawn or garden chemicals you might want to consider not, as I am very suspicious that can cause cancer, or at least increase your dogs odds of having it. I knew a vet who was convinced that was what was causing the huge rise in cancer. I would also try to find a breeder who doesn't use such chemicals. It is just a theory, but in close to 40 years of goldens neither my mom nor myself has lost a golden to cancer.


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss of Henry. It does seem to be extremely common in goldens  I hope that you manage to find a pup to help heal your hearts from a breeder that you are happy with. Although there are no health guarantees...if the breeder has done all the appropriate health clearances and you've done lots of research then hopefully you will find a pup that will live a long, happy and healthy life.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Henry, my thoughts are with you. 

I lost my bridge boy to cancer also three years ago at the age of 15.5. 

Best of luck in your search for a Breeder and puppy.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

I agree about avoiding chemicals. At best it lessens your dog's chances of getting cancer (and you and your family) and if nothing else at least it's better for the environment. We don't use chemicals on our lawn or in any of our cleaning products and we try to buy personal care products (for ourselves and our dogs) that are sourced from natural ingredients. 

Has anyone addressed though why, if environmental factors are to blame, the increase in cancer has been greater in GRs than other breeds? (I realize there are several specific breeds that seem plagued by it, I guess the question is why aren't *all* breeds suffering from higher cancer rates as well).


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*KWenger*

KWenger


I am so very sorry about Henry!
We lost our Golden Girl Smooch to cancer at the age of 12 and we lost our Male Samoyed Snobear to cancer at the age of 10.

You are not crazy for betting another Golden Retriever!

We now have another Golden Retriever and another Samoyed.

I added Henry to the 2013 Golden Retriever Rainbow Bridge List.
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...t/124789-grf-goldens-passed-2013-list-25.html


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum, especially in the sad circumstances that bring you to us. I'm so sorry for your loss of Henry.

Here's a pointer to a thread about a study involving Goldens that might interest you: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...iever-lifetime-study-details-information.html. I believe the aim is to help identify factors that can improve the health and lifespan of our favorite breed.

Some breeders do focus on longevity and that was a primary reason for our choice of Sunshine Girl's breeder. We used K9data to check the lifespan info for dogs in her ancestry.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear about Henry.  Best wishes to you in your search for a puppy, I understand all too well that a golden puppy is the best medicine for a broken heart. For some of us, that puppy needs to come sooner rather than later. 

Have you read the book Pukka's Promise by Ted Kerasote? If not, I think you would enjoy and appreciate it. He writes it from a perspective that is well understood by those of us who have been in the unfortunate place of searching for a puppy after losing a beloved furbaby. In the book, he documents both his search for a puppy and quest to give that puppy the best chance possible of living a long and healthy life after losing his dog Merle.


----------



## Rylee's Mom Too (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your Henry. I just lost my Rylee on the 19th so I feel your pain. Good luck in your search for a new puppy.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dashersmom (Dec 29, 2013)

I am so sorrry for your loss. We just got our first Golden a week ago and are already in love. The cancer rates in Goldens does terrify me and your story breaks my heart. I hope your pup did not suffer much.


----------



## bonacker (Jun 30, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss of Henry. After we lost Rusty at 7 years old to lymphoma, I seriously thought about another breed, but having loved Goldens for so long, I just could not even think of getting anything other than a Golden. There are lots of theories regarding the high incidence of cancer in Goldens and I am very careful with chemicals in the yard (we use NO chemicals) and feed only premium dog foods, but as with anything else in life, the risk is always there.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

CharlieBear80 said:


> I agree about avoiding chemicals. At best it lessens your dog's chances of getting cancer (and you and your family) and if nothing else at least it's better for the environment. We don't use chemicals on our lawn or in any of our cleaning products and we try to buy personal care products (for ourselves and our dogs) that are sourced from natural ingredients.
> 
> Has anyone addressed though why, if environmental factors are to blame, the increase in cancer has been greater in GRs than other breeds? (I realize there are several specific breeds that seem plagued by it, I guess the question is why aren't *all* breeds suffering from higher cancer rates as well).


I lost two German shepherds to cancer, both at the age of nine. The vet was not surprised because that is the age of many GSDs getting cancer of the spleen too.

I read a study years ago too about the lawn chemicals may be part of the goldens cause of cancer too. It made so much sense. It said because goldens tend to be the all American dog, living in suburban neighborhoods that tend to use these chemicals in their lawns and these dogs pending more time outside on these lawns. I also have wondered if it is because goldens put everything in their mouths and who knows what they have ingested in their lifetime.


----------



## Shellbug (Nov 14, 2013)

cubbysan said:


> I lost two German shepherds to cancer, both at the age of nine. The vet was not surprised because that is the age of many GSDs getting cancer of the spleen too.
> 
> I read a study years ago too about the lawn chemicals may be part of the goldens cause of cancer too. It made so much sense. It said because goldens tend to be the all American dog, living in suburban neighborhoods that tend to use these chemicals in their lawns and these dogs pending more time outside on these lawns. I also have wondered if it is because goldens put everything in their mouths and who knows what they have ingested in their lifetime.


I never use chemicals. I have a huge garden each year and manage it organically. However, with my new golden Mr. Thor, I may not be able to save it from him. He already likes my broccoli  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Goldngirl01 (Oct 17, 2013)

*longevity in lines....*

I do have to agree with the thoughts that some lines have a predisposition to Cancer, just like human families. I also think that environmental factors (herbicides & pesticides we put on both our pets & environment) are not helping either. Nutritional factors also play a role. When I first got into Goldens 30+ yrs ago, the average lifespan was 12-14. Now many breeders are "content" with the fact that the average is now 8-10...VERY sad!! Longevity is definitely one of the main factors that I consider when looking at pedigrees, I also consider temperaments, clearances, & of course having some of the top working & conformation dogs in the US, I do consider structure, & workability. I am an all natural environment here, using NO topical flea & tick products on my pets, & NO herbicides or pesticides on my environment. I have a 39 yr old horse, just lost a 24 yr. old cat & 14+ yr old Golden. Her sister is 13+ & acts like a 10 yr old. Most of the Goldens in my lines live to be 12-14, so it can be done.
_It is also imperative that we as breeders are honest & accurate on k9data with the DOD & COD...it is the ONLY way that we can help to maintain this wonderful breed!!_ Chris Browning/Eldorado Goldens


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

King, Rowdy & Casey are from unknown breeders - probably puppy mills since they came from pet stores ... 

My younger dogs are Windrush & Sunfire dogs and their lines do have a lot of longevity in them.

I live in a primarily chemical free environment, my house has wood siding, wood & ceramic floors and my windows all have wood framing. I use vinegar and steam for cleaning, we use no chemicals outside other than occasional diazalone (sp??) for carpenter ants and my dogs receive plenty of fresh air, sunshine & exercise while hiking and swimming. We do need to use topical tick control since it hopefully lessens the frequency of TBDs. Their grooming products are naturally based as are mine. They are fed primarily raw with Fromm's kibble a few times a week and their training treats are all human quality as well. I think these factors can only help.



KWenger said:


> Sunrise, those ages are very encouraging. Did King, Rowdy and Casey come from the same breeder or the same line of goldens? If so I would love to have contact information. Thanks!


----------



## KWenger (Nov 15, 2013)

*Pukka's promise*

KeaColorado: Thanks you so much for suggesting I read PUKKA'S PROMISE. No, I was not familiar with it, but it sounds excellent.......exactly the sort of thing I need/want to read these days. I just downloaded it to my Kindle and look forward to starting it today. Again, many thanks


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Here's an example of my puppy's longevity pedigree. It lists how old each ancestor lived to be (if a date of death was entered). It also lists that info for all full siblings of ancestors. Both parents are still alive, so no numbers for them. Out of the 4 grandparents, only one died before age 10, and that was a noncancer related death. 6 of the 8 greatgrandparents have ages listed, and those lived between 11-16.5.

Vertical pedigree: Sunfire's Ashes To Gold


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

How useful is the information on the longevity pedigree if it's incomplete though? If I look up my dog's longevity pedigree and see that most dogs with DOD and/or COD listed lived to 12-14 years but 80% of the dogs have no information listed at all (meaning I don't know whether they are alive or dead anyway) then it seems there's a big enough hole in the data to make the existing data useless. Am I making any sense? :bowl:


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss and especially on Christmas Day. Heartbreaking.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

CharlieBear80 said:


> How useful is the information on the longevity pedigree if it's incomplete though? If I look up my dog's longevity pedigree and see that most dogs with DOD and/or COD listed lived to 12-14 years but 80% of the dogs have no information listed at all (meaning I don't know whether they are alive or dead anyway) then it seems there's a big enough hole in the data to make the existing data useless. Am I making any sense? :bowl:


Yes, you're making sense. There really should be more pressure on breeders to get the DOD and COD onto k9data. Says she who still hasn't been able to bring herself to update her second Golden's k9data. But Zoe wasn't ever bred and it will get done.

Having recently lost a dog of 5.5 years to Lyme nephritis, my view is that there are worse things than losing an elderly dog to cancer if the dog doesn't suffer a great deal or over an extended period of time. For us Zoe's Lyme nephritis was much more tragic than losing Zeke at 10.5 years to melanoma. At the time I remember thinking . . . he's so young but learned that 10.5 yrs. is the average lifespan for a male Golden.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

How sad to lose you dog on Christmas Day. I am so sorry. I think about my past goldens so often, and the current ones comfort me. What I love about them is they are variations on one theme, so even though each is an individual, they carry so many of the same habits and traits.



It is so troubling to wrestle with the empty spots in k9data. In my dog Lushie's case, a dog back in her pedigree died at 3 or 4 and has no cause of death listed. Before I chose her, I went on a fact-finding mission to see why bc it bothered me, and I had assumed cancer. Nope, the breeder's teenage son left the door open during a party at their house, and he was killed by a car. I can really empathize with why that is very hard to put on a public database, and it also highlighted for me that in the absense of a COD listed, people just assume cancer anyway. On the other hand, there are a few dogs for whom the listed COD is pure fiction, and they did die from cancer.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry you lost your dog to cancer on Christmas day!


----------



## bemyangell (Mar 4, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Henry. We lost our last golden in the beginning of July and got our new joy the middle of august. She sure helped our hearts. We paid more for this one hoping for better longevity but no one knows what the future holds. Huggsss and Good luck to you. Henry is having a great time with our sara.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

